# Estimate for Cabinet Hardware Redo



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sorta at a loss on what to charge a customer. The customer has 46 cabinet doors that they want to ahve converted to euro hinges and rehung. There are around 110 hinge cups that need to be drilled and fitted to the doors and cabinets. After the re-install they are going to have them painted. Anybody want to volunteer what they might charge for this kind of thing?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

You'll never get enough for a job like that so figure out time and materials, then determine what the lowest price you're willing to do the project for and don't go below that.

I'd charge 50 cents a mile for driving (plus shop rate per hour in the car), plus labor for about a day for uninstall/reinstall and half a day drilling. Materials you can estimate at roughly $10 a door for 2-part hinges if each door uses a pair.

If I were to bid the job I'd probably be turned down but wouldn't care.


----------

